# كيفيه قياس خطورة الحوادث



## خالدسعد (11 يونيو 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء
تحيه طيبه ,,,
اتمنى مساعدتي في معرفة كيفيه قياس خطورة الاصابات والحوداث بمعنى (اي رقم اعطي الحادث 1,2 ,20 واللون اصفر احمر او اخضر ) وجدت البرنامج الموجودفي المنتدى ولكن اريد افضل طريقه منه اذا وجدت .
شاكرلكم قراءتكم للموضوع وسأكون سعيدا بردكم


----------



## sayed00 (12 يونيو 2008)

اخى خالد

شوف الملف المرفق لو ما وضح الامر قولى


----------



## خالدسعد (13 يونيو 2008)

sayed00 قال:


> اخى خالد
> 
> شوف الملف المرفق لو ما وضح الامر قولى



جزيل الشكرلك ورفع الله قدرك ومنزلتك في الجنه ,,,


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخ سيد

وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 يونيو 2008)

بعد إذن الأخ سيد أعدت رسم مصفوفة المخاطر التي أدرجها لتصبح أوضح


----------



## خالدسعد (15 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي م .غسان


----------



## sayed00 (15 يونيو 2008)

الله ينور عليك مشرفنا الكريم



المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> بعد إذن الأخ سيد أعدت رسم مصفوفة المخاطر التي أدرجها لتصبح أوضح


----------



## خربوش (15 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مصطفى شعبان حسن (16 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على كل الاشياء المفيدة


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (17 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على جهودكم


----------



## دبي مون (17 يونيو 2008)

ثااانكس

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي الحميد (25 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخ سيد

وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## علي الحميد (25 يونيو 2008)

لكن يتبقى لنا تعريف الكلمات الواردة في المصفوفة لنعرف الفرق بين "تأثير رئيسي" وتأثير هائل"


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (25 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياغسان


----------



## خالدسعد (1 يوليو 2008)

وهذه بعض المواقع والاعمال لاعطاء العلامة للحادث اتمنى ان تستفيدو منها


----------



## خالدسعد (1 يوليو 2008)

لم استطع رفعه في الرد السابق ,اتمنى انه ادرج الان


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخ خالد 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saraab (5 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم ,,,,


----------



## على@ (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوري ياأخى


----------



## اسامةعباس (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا للأخوة أعضاء المنتدي/ مهندس سيد- مهندس غسان - مهندس خالد
الاضافات بالفعل مفيدة

أسامة أحمد عباس مدني
مدرب معتمد الأوشا الامريكية
مدير سلامة وصحة مهنية بقطاع البترول المصري


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية على هلمعلومات القيمة الى الامام


----------



## منصورهليل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعيطك الف عافيه 
و الف شكر


----------



## حسن باشا (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا للجميع والى الامااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*matrix*

الأخوة الأعزاء
جزاكم الله خيرا
طبعا إهتمامكم رائع جدا ولكن المطلوب فقط تفسير المصفوفة للبعض وأعتقد أن إضافتكم ستكون بشرح بسيط للزملاء لأن ذلك مهم جدا وليس العرض فقط 
وشكرا


----------



## mohamedgad (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## magdy abd alal (6 ديسمبر 2008)

.بارك اللة فيك


----------



## Yousef Abuazza (31 يناير 2009)

بورك في كل من ادلى بدلوه


----------



## عبد الغفور ديدي (8 يوليو 2009)

شكر الله لك وهذه الصورة 
أرجوا أن تتصل بي على البريد الالكتروني [email protected]


----------



## abdu31 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا تحياتى


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tamer safety (21 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الملف
بارك الله فيك


----------

